# Squat Blowout (graphic)



## JJL (Feb 9, 2004)

Go to www.rotten.com scroll down to weightlifter. Makes you think about doing heavy squat lifts huh.........


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 9, 2004)

already have several threads with this pic..but yeah it's disgusting


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, what a nasty site that is.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

yep, same thing happened to my buddy when he was doing leg press once.  Although not as bad.  But he did blow his ass out none the less.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

P-funk I no longer want to train with you...one of your partners blew his ass out and the other tore his biceps....hmmm...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, I am bad luck I guess!!  Actually the funny thing is is that it is the same guy that both happened to.  My other training partners seem to escape unscarred.  lol


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yeah, I am bad luck I guess!!  Actually the funny thing is is that it is the same guy that both happened to.  My other training partners seem to escape unscarred.  lol



In that case...he must be the bad luck, not you.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> In that case...he must be the bad luck, not you.




yeah, poor guy.  So much bad shit has hapened to him in one year.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 9, 2004)

funny how it happens like that sometimes...just one thing after another.  hopefully the bad is stuff is behind him now.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> In that case...he must be the bad luck, not you.



either that or he has no idea what he is doing!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

oh my gosh...thats the most horrible site.........


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 9, 2004)

hehehe, if you think thats bad got to    www.Strangeland.com   be prepared to visit the shit factory guy,,,   i dont see the point of this site,


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

im not even going to go there, curiosity usually gets me, but ive had enough for one month....go to tubgirl.com, if you really wanna see something sick


----------



## x~factor (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh Man! I am scared for life after seeing that one! I think I'm gonna need therapy.


----------



## supertech (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> im not even going to go there, curiosity usually gets me, but ive had enough for one month....go to tubgirl.com, if you really wanna see something sick


 Damn thats nasty.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

hahah  

you went there...gotta love it


----------



## odin52 (Feb 9, 2004)

WOW, I didn't know what to expect but it sure as hell wasn't that.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 9, 2004)

hahahah i know, i was grosed out when i saw it first...damn immature friends....then i show'd my best friend and then my; brother...they spread it further...funny as hell and grose as hell
bitter-sweet  (the funny part is whoever your showing, their face)


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hopefully the bad is stuff is behind him now.


  AHAHAHAHAHA~!!!!... BAD STUFF>.... BEHIND HIM...!!! AHAHAHAHA 

I don't even think you meant the pun


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 9, 2004)

damn im at work i cant do that shit now


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 9, 2004)

oh my good god, that cant be right, i refuse to beleive that, holly shit man, is thre people falling that low to film that and even worse do that..... holly shit oh noooooo, i have seen dead people and i wasnt that discusted, damn nasty shit


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 10, 2004)

im an idiot with that horrid pic...i was talking about something nasty with this hot HOT girl

then i was like, well ive seen worse...in fact i know of the nastiest picture..i showed her

as you may guess...she didnt talk to me after that for a little while

LOL, but she got over it


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2004)

pretty horrible
..........
.........


----------



## Larva (Feb 11, 2004)

rotten is pretty bad i looked thru it a few times but there are some that are really gross but it don't bother (sp?) me much, i always like grusome stuff.


----------



## moon (Feb 11, 2004)

is there anyone who have  looked through all the photos in rotten???
let me give a bow to him/her


----------



## Larva (Feb 12, 2004)

i have, except for the f of the week or month didn't care to see that since i am at work


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

man i dont wanna see anymore...i feel like if i look at those ill go straight to hell...


----------

